# Wtt



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

9ft Penn Fierce 8000 reel combo . Barely used one season.. Since I catch mostly within 30 yards I dont need it. Im looking for something comparable but lighter and smaller maybe 7-8 ft rod (prefer one piece) and a reel that has a good rep for surf fishing. Myrtle Beach trade(or within reasonable distance) or can meet anywhere between Myrtle and Raleigh NC. The rod itself is very light but the reel is heavy


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

oh am wiling to trade and add cash if its a good deal


----------

